
PhoneGap Developer App - busterc
http://app.phonegap.com/
======
thoughtpalette
So I accidentally had IIS running default port which serves up an asp project
I have. I don't know how to close the "window" inside the iOS app to type in a
different IP/path. Not seeing any docs/guide to using either.

edit: Ended up having to delete the app, reinstall, grab the correct port from
the [cordova serve] command and then it worked.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Replying to myself in a 1 comment thread...

You can have this same functionality with access to the native js events using
Fiddler.

1\. download Fiddler (free: google)

2\. Go to Tools -> Fiddler Options -> Connections tab -> Click Allow remote
computers to connect.

3\. Start local server (I'm using WAMP) click [Put Online] in the task tray
menu

4\. Hit up your cmd prompt, grab your ip with ipconfig (IPV4 address is what
we want i believe)

5\. On your phone, Go to Wifi -> Manual proxy -> type in IP and default port
for fiddler (8888)

6\. Type IP + path to project. E.g. 168.1.1.10:88/phonegap_project_folder/www
on your mobile browser.

